# Salt Water Planted Tank



## trouble93

I just started a saltwater planted tank and I'm looking for some ideas for it. Right now there are just a few different macroalgae and 3 seahorses and few pieces of large live rock. I will be adding a pipe fish at some point, but what other fish could I add? I can't add any jumpers because the tank is and will be open on the top. It's a 30gal. breeder so it's only 12" high 18" deep and 36" long. I know this is going to make my fish selection hard but let me hear some feed back. Thanks I will be adding some pictures as soon as I can find my camera, just one of the blessings of having a teenager.


----------



## trouble93

Just wanted to ad a few pics:


----------



## verdifer

If you have Sea-Horses then fish wise thats your lot, Sea-Horses are slow eaters and will not get fed as the other fish will eat any food before they get a chance.

Sea-Horses are a Species Only Tank a bit like Cichilds are with Freshwater but for different reasons.


----------



## trouble93

verdifer said:


> If you have Sea-Horses then fish wise thats your lot, Sea-Horses are slow eaters and will not get fed as the other fish will eat any food before they get a chance.
> 
> Sea-Horses are a Species Only Tank a bit like Cichilds are with Freshwater but for different reasons.


 I have to disagree here there are fish you can add to a tank with seahorses. Just off the top of my head all of your Cardinals would do well with seahorses. Seahorses eat about 6 times a day and the is a steady food source of live brine shrimp in this tank.


----------



## beaslbob

Love it.

without the seahorses even mollys can do fine in there. Otherwise clown and lot of others as well.

Obviously you have to avoid plant eaters.

You might try red grape macros. But IME they will be out competed for nutrients by the various caulerpas.



How are params?

my .02


----------



## beaslbob

FWIW advanced aquariumist had a saltwater planted tank as the featured tank once.

see:

Feature Aquarium: The Aquarium of 'Suzy' — Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> Love it.
> 
> without the seahourses even mollys can do fine in there. Otherwise clown and lot of others as well.
> 
> Obviously you have to avoid plant eaters.
> 
> You might try red grape macros. But IME they will be out competed for nutrients by the various caulerpas.
> 
> 
> 
> How are params?
> 
> my .02


I just knew you would get a kick out of this. There are a few pieces of red grape in there and I'm also going to add some shaving brush aswell. Parameters are all in check this is tied to my main system so it's all the same water as in my display and sump. Only differents is it's at the end of the system so the water is a few degrees colder by time it gets to this tank maybe 74 to 76 degrees. And it works out just right for the seahorses.


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> FWIW advanced aquariumist had a saltwater planted tank as the featured tank once.
> 
> see:
> 
> Feature Aquarium: The Aquarium of 'Suzy' — Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine


Wow that's nice give me a little more of an idea of what else I can add. I can say now I just about have every type of tank you can have in my house now.


----------



## beaslbob

trouble93 said:


> Wow that's nice give me a little more of an idea of what else I can add. I can say now I just about have every type of tank you can have in my house now.


you got an ecojar?


Self-contained Microcosm


*pc


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> you got an ecojar?
> 
> 
> Self-contained Microcosm
> 
> 
> *pc


no I use bioplastics in a phosban reactor it work just about the same way.


----------



## snail

Please update us with pics on this one when it gets going. I love SW 'planted' tanks.


----------



## clairetaliana

Hope you can assist me, i'm looking at changing over from a freshwater tank to a salt water tank, I am looking at getting about a 50g - 70g tank, and keep a few fish (about 8) and live coral etc.


----------



## trouble93

clairetaliana said:


> Hope you can assist me, i'm looking at changing over from a freshwater tank to a salt water tank, I am looking at getting about a 50g - 70g tank, and keep a few fish (about 8) and live coral etc.


Get as much information as you can... read read and then read some more. Ask question by using these forums.


----------



## beaslbob

clairetaliana said:


> Hope you can assist me, i'm looking at changing over from a freshwater tank to a salt water tank, I am looking at getting about a 50g - 70g tank, and keep a few fish (about 8) and live coral etc.


I'm glad you're looking at this thread.

One thing to keep in mind is that most fish attack macro algaes in Marine tank. but that said the same principles apply. Only you need to protect the plant life from the fish with some kind of refugium. Some use another container/sump. But even just an in tank partition would work as well.

my .02


----------



## trouble93

I just wanted to update this post






There are about 6 different types of macro algae and I've taken out the seahorses and added a few types of cardinals to try my hand at breeding.


----------



## Tony Vargas

Nice settings.


----------



## trouble93

Tony Vargas said:


> Nice settings.


Thanks


----------



## luluxiu

Only you need to protect plant life from the fish with some shelter. Some use another container even if only partition in the tank will work well....


----------



## trouble93

luluxiu said:


> Only you need to protect plant life from the fish with some shelter. Some use another container even if only partition in the tank will work well....


Why would I want to do that?


----------



## beaslbob

luluxiu said:


> Only you need to protect plant life from the fish with some shelter. Some use another container even if only partition in the tank will work well....


gee trouble sound familiar? *old dude

my .02


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> gee trouble sound familiar? *old dude
> 
> my .02


I just don't get it... A tank is suppose to be free flowing why add partition? Just don't put anything in there you would have to separate.
Just my .02 LOL


----------



## beaslbob

trouble93 said:


> I just don't get it... A tank is suppose to be free flowing why add partition? Just don't put anything in there you would have to separate.
> Just my .02 LOL


Understand

But that advice reminds me of my advice to use a partition of refugium to protect the macros is all. 

my .0004 (.02 squared *old dude)


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> Understand
> 
> But that advice reminds me of my advice to use a partition of refugium to protect the macros is all.
> 
> my .0004 (.02 squared *old dude)


Now that my friend makes all the since in the world...Because add any partition and that's what you are making a sump or refugium.


----------



## beaslbob

trouble93 said:


> Now that my friend makes all the since in the world...Because add any partition and that's what you are making a sump or refugium.


Yeppers.

Plus no chance of flooding and it only cost me $40 or so including lights. Which were two 2 tube utility shop lights. best thing i ever did for that tank. also the least expensive and most reliable.

my .02


----------



## trouble93

beaslbob said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> Plus no chance of flooding and it only cost me $40 or so including lights. Which were two 2 tube utility shop lights. best thing i ever did for that tank. also the least expensive and most reliable.
> 
> my .02


I can see that on a utility tank/refuge but not part of a display tank. There is a post that just went up earlier this week in the freshwater section a 100gal. divided tank now that was nice.


----------

